# Come to Texas this Winter!



## cybercelt (Sep 16, 2005)

TACO (Texas Association of Campground Owners) is the Official State Association for Campgrounds and RV Parks in Texas and New Mexico. This directory contains over 300 RV Parks, Campgrounds and Resorts in the Lone Star State and neighboring New Mexico.


Snowbirds come to Texas!


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 16, 2005)

Come to Texas this Winter!

Well, We will be there in the Great State of Texas this Winter and hopefully many more in the future.  I'm sure we will love it.  Got my Cowboy Hat and my Cowboy Jacket and will buy my boots when I get there.

See ya soon


----------



## Shadow (Sep 16, 2005)

Come to Texas this Winter!

Hi Archer!  Let me be the second to welcome you to Texas.  Noticed Cybercelt is from San Marcos.  If you have time on your way down to see the San Marcos/ Wimberly area, you won't be disappointed. I see you are going to Padre Island; if you get a chance, try to get a fishing guide in the Port Mansfield area.  They have the best winter trout fishing in Texas.  Hope you enjoy your stay in TX!


----------



## C Nash (Sep 17, 2005)

Come to Texas this Winter!

Now Archer you know you are going to have to have a hoss before going to Texas :laugh: .  Be sure and remember to take off your spurs before going to bed  
Shadow, old Archer will have to have a guide to get to Texas :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2005)

Come to Texas this Winter!

When he gets his horse and boots, he can find him some work at the King Ranch. Instead of a rifle he can carry a fishing pole. The ranch runs along the Laguna Madre. AKA a fishermans paradise. Remember, rattle snakes have the right of way. :laugh:


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 18, 2005)

Come to Texas this Winter!

Well, thanks for the advice.  Don't have room for hoss in MH, but have heard they run wild in the Big T, so thought I'd catch me one and break it myself.  Shadow, boss just loves the comments about the snakes....tks a lot.  Don't hunt no more but do carry lots of fishing poles so can hardly wait.....heard there was a minor RED TIDE in the Bay.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2005)

Come to Texas this Winter!

Don't worry too much about the red tide. It's just a natural occurence that happens time to time. When the water cools a bit, every thing will be fine. More worried about Rita. Forcast has it coming to the Texas coast by Saturday. We do about all our fishing at Matagorda Bay. Check out the website www.matagordabay.com. Sorry about the snake comment, that was Chelse's idea.    .


----------



## C Nash (Sep 19, 2005)

Come to Texas this Winter!

Archer, I have heard that those texas rattlers really like to bed down in RVS at night :laugh:   I sure wouldn't buy any snakeskin boots to wear.  No need to rile them   :laugh: . Hay Shadow, Why dont you open a dude ranch?  See if Archer will help you bale some of that hay but, don't let him near that Chevelle :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2005)

Come to Texas this Winter!

I don't know about the dude ranch.  I thought about a chicken ranch at one time, but the wife didn't think much of the idea.  :blackeye:   The Chevelle - do you think Archer is ready for all them horses? :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Sep 20, 2005)

Come to Texas this Winter!

HMMM, talking about one of them there HEN houses Shadow   Come on Shirley I think Shadow has hit on a great idea. Naw, ole Archer couldn't handle them chevelle horses :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 21, 2005)

Come to Texas this Winter!

Hey, what about Hurricane Rita.  Duh hey, is it going to smash all the RV parks in Texas.  Rv'ing this winter is getting iffy.  Can Arizona accommodate everyone.  Don't think so. :angry:    :disapprove:


----------



## turnipbwc (Sep 21, 2005)

Come to Texas this Winter!

Texas may look like New Orleans in a few days. Ever think of spending your winters in Wonderful West Virginia ?  When the snow gets 3 feet deep it will serve as insulation and keep you warm.  :laugh: 
Two years ago I was snowed in for 4 days before I got out of my lane. Only got a 30 inch dusting that year. Sure was warm in the house next to the woodburner.   
Better hurry up and make your reservations fast before you get behind the  :8ball:  ball and miss out on this fine warm mountain air in the winter.   
turnip42


----------



## cybercelt (Oct 9, 2005)

Come to Texas this Winter!

Texas was relatively lucky.  Some places on the upper Gulf coast were hit and East Texas took a bad blow.  If you are thinking of coming, come on down.  No problems with West Texas, the Panhandle, Central Texas, the lower Gulf Coast, the Valley, or the Big Bend area.  Most of these areas are bigger than most states. :laugh: 

Please visit the Texas Tourism site:  http://www.TravelTex.com

Keep Your Wheels on the Road!


----------

